# e collar, what should i get?



## ZeroThus (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello everyone

Currently I'm looking to buy a e collar, but i have read that some people prefer Educators and others Dogtra. I have done my research and i narrow it to 2 e collars: Dogtra 1900s or Educator ET-400. Hans is 23kg and he is 8 months old. Any advice? Should i consider another model or brand?

Thank you


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Do you have an experienced trainer to help you? What is your reason for needing an e collar?


----------



## ZeroThus (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes, a professional trainer will be helping me, as for the intention on buying one, Hans will start his off-leash training soon and i want him to get used to having the collar on without using it, before starting the actual training.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Your best bet would be to ask your trainer which one they prefer. We all have our favorites. Out of the ones I've used, I like dogtras the best. So that's what I stick with. I have the 280 and 1900's.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm surprised your trainer didn't tell you what to buy. I would choose a Dogtra over an Educator. I use 1900s on my dogs...the 280 is a much smaller box and I like the look of it a lot better.

I used my old 1900 to proof recalls for my young dog and based on the highest # I have ever needed he probably could have gotten by with a lower powered unit but I didn't want to risk it since he had had one successful deer chase already. He has had zero game chasing since he started e collar...maybe 6 months ago? I can call him off deer with no stim now.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dogtra. They have good customer service.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My friend just got a garmin and said it was as good as the old tritronics.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I had this one when I just had the one dog. It worked great. Since I have three dogs I had to jump up to the edge with three collars. 
Dogtra ARC 3/4 Mile Expandable Remote Trainer


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

With the quality brands, at the end of the day it comes down to personal preference. How you like the feel of the remote in your hand, ease of adjusting levels and numbers, functionality, customer service. I have used all of the brand mentioned and I am a professional remote collar trainer as my day job, I exclusively use the collar my company sells and that I train pet dogs with every day and it works great for my 3 dogs and me. I use none of the ones mentioned but out of them I prefer dogtra.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

The one thing I wish with my current system. I would prefer to have the beep feature rather than the vibrate. 
Beep beep then if no recall stim. 
Obviously one would have to train this so the dogs understood but I would prefer that. 
The vibrate just seems to freak my dogs out so I really can't use that as a warning before the stim. I would have a better chance using the stim as the warning before the vibrate.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> The one thing I wish with my current system. I would prefer to have the beep feature rather than the vibrate.
> Beep beep then if no recall stim.
> Obviously one would have to train this so the dogs understood but I would prefer that.
> The vibrate just seems to freak my dogs out so I really can't use that as a warning before the stim. I would have a better chance using the stim as the warning before the vibrate.


I don't use the vibrate. Why would you warn them first? Either yours respond or they don't. I use either words or hand signals if mine is too far to hear. I only use it on one dog.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> The one thing I wish with my current system. I would prefer to have the beep feature rather than the vibrate.
> Beep beep then if no recall stim.
> Obviously one would have to train this so the dogs understood but I would prefer that.
> The vibrate just seems to freak my dogs out so I really can't use that as a warning before the stim. I would have a better chance using the stim as the warning before the vibrate.


There are a lot of ways to use different training aids. I can freak dogs out with a leash if I so please, it is not about the tool or feeling, what matters is strength of association. Whatever you use, 'make sure you are associating it properly and if you are unsure hire someone that knows what they are doing and how to teach you. I don't use the collar as a correction and a warning tone just seems like a parent getting out the belt and waving it until they punish their kid. I would not want my dog listening out of fear of trying or making a mistake. You can get a lot out of a remote collar if you have a different perspective with the approach. You also don't want a collar smart dog where they give you the finger when it's not on.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don't use the vibrate. Why would you warn them first? Either yours respond or they don't. I use either words or hand signals if mine is too far to hear. I only use it on one dog.


The only thing I train e-collar is recall. The purpose of the beeps or vibrate wouldn't necessarily be a warning but the recall itself. If we're out in the woods and the dog runs off. And words or hand signals wouldn't be as easily seen or heard. Then I could Paige. 
My father uses his this way for his **** dogs. They can be a mile away and he can Paige them and they bust hump back. 
My dogs may never get that far away but I like having an option if they were to be. 
I asked him once. If they can't hear you or see you what makes you think they know where you are when you Paige them. He said they're smarter than us sometimes. They know where you're at.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Oh, that makes sense. Have you heard the beeping kind? They are very loud.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> The one thing I wish with my current system. I would prefer to have the beep feature rather than the vibrate.
> Beep beep then if no recall stim.
> Obviously one would have to train this so the dogs understood but I would prefer that.
> The vibrate just seems to freak my dogs out so I really can't use that as a warning before the stim. I would have a better chance using the stim as the warning before the vibrate.


The vibrate freaks a lot of dogs out. The beep is nice. I saw it used on a very civil dog for the out. A stim would make him fight harder. The beep worked to make him out. It was interesting to see.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> There are a lot of ways to use different training aids. I can freak dogs out with a leash if I so please, it is not about the tool or feeling, what matters is strength of association. Whatever you use, 'make sure you are associating it properly and if you are unsure hire someone that knows what they are doing and how to teach you. I don't use the collar as a correction and a warning tone just seems like a parent getting out the belt and waving it until they punish their kid. I would not want my dog listening out of fear of trying or making a mistake. You can get a lot out of a remote collar if you have a different perspective with the approach. You also don't want a collar smart dog where they give you the finger when it's not on.


Hmm ... I've see enough that I think I will ask you! What about training a "Deaf Dog" with an "E Collar??" 

I have seen "the vibrate" thing can "freak dogs out???" But what about a "Deaf Dog???" The "beep" thing is not an option ... "vibrate" seems reasonable?? 

But people say "vibrate" can freak dogs out?? So ... what are "your thoughts" on the issue of training a "Deaf Dog" with an "E-Collar???"

I'm looking for my next "Boxers" maybe a puppy or maybe a rescue??? But a lot of "White Boxers" rescues, I've seen are deaf???

I just can't get a dog that I could not keep safe and what I do ... depends on a Dog's "ability to hear??" I'm at a lost?? So your thoughts???


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Chip18 said:


> Hmm ... I've see enough that I think I will ask you! What about training a "Deaf Dog" with an "E Collar??"
> 
> I have seen "the vibrate" thing can "freak dogs out???" But what about a "Deaf Dog???" The "beep" thing is not an option ... "vibrate" seems reasonable??
> 
> ...



We train deaf dogs with stim, like how we train any other dog with the collar, we just incorporate sign language. I personally am not a fan of using tone or vibrate when communicating with a dog, but that is just me. There are many ways to train a dog and I am sure you can find many different videos of different trainers working with deaf dogs. With our deaf dog clients they will rely on the collar for the rest of the dog's life because it is communication and a way to touch the dog if they are not paying attention especially at a distance, to give owners more freedom with their dog because you don't want to be married to a leash forever. A leash is another communication tool but a remote collar has far greater reach and versatility, and especially inside the home and on your property you don't want to have the dog dragging a leash around forever. 

This is a video of a deaf rescue mutt, people and dog reactive, trained by our director using stim with the remote collar.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> There are a lot of ways to use different training aids. I can freak dogs out with a leash if I so please, it is not about the tool or feeling, what matters is strength of association. Whatever you use, 'make sure you are associating it properly and if you are unsure hire someone that knows what they are doing and how to teach you. I don't use the collar as a correction and a warning tone just seems like a parent getting out the belt and waving it until they punish their kid. I would not want my dog listening out of fear of trying or making a mistake. You can get a lot out of a remote collar if you have a different perspective with the approach. You also don't want a collar smart dog where they give you the finger when it's not on.


Just seen your post. It would be the same response as I gave LuvShepherds directly below your quoted post.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> Just seen your post. It would be the same response as I gave LuvShepherds directly below your quoted post.


Definitely stick with what works for you !


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Definitely stick with what works for you !


You said you train with e-collars on numerous dogs. I know you said you didn't think beeps or vibrate was necessary or useful. But do you ever train with vibrate. And if so is their a technique you recommend to desensitize a dog to it.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> You said you train with e-collars on numerous dogs. I know you said you didn't think beeps or vibrate was necessary or useful. But do you ever train with vibrate. And if so is their a technique you recommend to desensitize a dog to it.



I don't personally use tone or vibrate but I am sure it works for many trainers and owners, it is just not my cup of tea, doesn't mean it is not necessary or useful to others. What are you wanting the vibration to represent to your dog?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use Dogtra 2300ncp on the advice of a field/hunt trainer I train with. The recharge time is only 2 hours and so far mine has been very consistent unlike some who have said they aren't reliable. Waterproof too. I haven't used mine in several months(retired dog, new dog doesn't need ecollar as of now) But I do keep it charged and ready, it still charges perfectly after 4 years.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> We train deaf dogs with stim, like how we train any other dog with the collar, we just incorporate sign language.


Aww man the link did not work for me??? 

But whatever ... your "words" did! Pretty much as I surmised?? A deaf dog can't hear a "Beep" and the vibration thing ... seems to freak some dogs out ... so what's left??? 

I kinda sorta thought it would come down to "working level??" I'd not seen the "E-Collar" for life thing?? But yeah that makes sense. 

Thank you with, a deaf dog it's an "E-Collar" for life! That's in conflict with my "tool free" principle. And my ability to keep track of stuff ie ... where did put the remote??? 

If I happen to come across a "stray deaf Boxer" that I rescued off the street ... I would make the effort to "adapt." But it's not a choice I feel I can make to "actively seek a deaf "Boxer" out." My ability to keep my dogs safe ... depends on there ability to hear.

I guess I'm just more comfortable with a "Boxer" that can hear ... and chooses not to listen! 

But thank you for your input,


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I don't personally use tone or vibrate but I am sure it works for many trainers and owners, it is just not my cup of tea, doesn't mean it is not necessary or useful to others. What are you wanting the vibration to represent to your dog?


I would like vibration to be a recall command. I would be able to vibrate and the dog comes. I have used Lou castles method and have a very reliable verbal recall. I have called off squirrel, rabbits, balls, each other. But like I said earlier if they're out of sight or may have a hard time hearing me it could prove useful. Or if I just wanted to re all a single dog instead of all three. 
Problem is whenever I use it they kind of freak out. 
Looking around confused Like what the heck was that. 
Maybe hit it while they're in high drive. Idk


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Chip18 said:


> Aww man the link did not work for me???
> 
> But whatever ... your "words" did! Pretty much as I surmised?? A deaf dog can't hear a "Beep" and the vibration thing ... seems to freak some dogs out ... so what's left???
> 
> ...


Apologies! Hopefully this works...






If not, this is the full link:
youtube.com/watch?v=oJ-ZD3P_nj0


Like I mentioned, there are so many ways to train a dog and I am sure other trainers have different methods for deaf dogs. You just gotta find what works for you and one that you like the results you are getting. Regardless, it is good to have information and knowledge should you or someone you know are ever put in a situation where you need to utilize brain power and different tools.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> I would like vibration to be a recall command. I would be able to vibrate and the dog comes. I have used Lou castles method and have a very reliable verbal recall. I have called off squirrel, rabbits, balls, each other. But like I said earlier if they're out of sight or may have a hard time hearing me it could prove useful. Or if I just wanted to re all a single dog instead of all three.
> Problem is whenever I use it they kind of freak out.
> Looking around confused Like what the heck was that.
> Maybe hit it while they're in high drive. Idk


You have to give that feeling meaning to them, just like charging a clicker, or marker words. If you click and do nothing then it means nothing. If you give your dog a come command but stand there and do nothing to build the association he will not know what you are asking of him. Pressing it when they are in drive and do not understand what it means could actually make the response a lot worse and then you are going to have to do a lot of counter conditioning.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Apologies! Hopefully this works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, hey that link works!! So ... it wasn't just me. 

And yes to the part in "bold!" I'm still to this day good with a "SLL!" It is the only tool I use and the only tool rescues will let you use if they ... don't in fact actually give you one!!!

They don't work for them but for me yeah a different story! I don't use a "Prong" or an "E-Collar" but I have seen no shortage of "Board and Trains" that can turn a dog with serious issues around in as little as two weeks in a lot of cases??? 

And everybody and their mother uses/teaches a "Prong Collar."

And yeah ... I'm kinda aggregant I suppose?? But you know ... I know my limitations and doing what I do ... "No ... Two Weeks??" That's not gonna happen. 

But you know ...I don't need to know "everything" I just need to know who to ask ... so "Thank You!"


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The 2300 is going to be my next collar. I love the new battery and how fast the recharge time is. The new 1900S is really nice too.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We have a Dogtra2300 and an ET300 and both work well. Not a huge difference, but the ET 300 seems to hold a charge a little better.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My sheepherding instructor recommended the sport garmin she to said it was like the old tri tronics e collar. I am more comfortable with the sport garmin it is easy to use with the 1-10 dial range. I use it mostly now for backup for recall when he is off leash. It is cool has a light mode at night and a no bark collar option. Some model garmin e collars have some sort of tracking devise built in.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> My sheepherding instructor recommended the sport garmin she to said it was like the old tri tronics e collar. I am more comfortable with the sport garmin it is easy to use with the 1-10 dial range. I use it mostly now for backup for recall when he is off leash. It is cool has a light mode at night and a no bark collar option. Some model garmin e collars have some sort of tracking devise built in.



One of the things I didn't like about my tri-tronics is the fact it only had five settings. I felt the jumps were too big between numbers. I also prefer the way the dogtra stim feels. If you put them both on yourself and give them a try, you'll feel a huge difference. I'm not saying any of them are bad, just preferences. The way I use them, dogtra's fit me better. I also find zero use for a vibrate function. Some people like them.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> I had this one when I just had the one dog. It worked great. Since I have three dogs I had to jump up to the edge with three collars.
> Dogtra ARC 3/4 Mile Expandable Remote Trainer


Wow, they don't give these things away!:surprise:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > My sheepherding instructor recommended the sport garmin she to said it was like the old tri tronics e collar. I am more comfortable with the sport garmin it is easy to use with the 1-10 dial range. I use it mostly now for backup for recall when he is off leash. It is cool has a light mode at night and a no bark collar option. Some model garmin e collars have some sort of tracking devise built in.
> ...



Yes. I did buy the dogtra arc at first to
Even though a big expense I still have and kept it if I ever wanted or needed to change or a back up. The trainer showed me her garmin sport. I just felt more comfortable with using the garmin. do use the shorter contact with the garmin sport and not the longer contact as some say you should for the gsd coats. It just seems to works well that way for us and have no complaints. I don't like the vibe function either I did like the idea of it but does nothing I had try to be fair and use it. The light is cool and we do walk at night so it was a nice bonus. Waterproof to like dogtra arc another important feature for us not sure if all e collars are waterproof.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> mycobraracr said:
> 
> 
> > Jenny720 said:
> ...



You have to use what you're comfortable with. That's why all the options out there . I believe most are at least water resistant. My dogs have swam in theirs.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Jenny720 said:


> I just felt more comfortable with using the garmin.


Do you find the "BarkLimiter" to be of any value?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

squerly said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > I just felt more comfortable with using the garmin.
> ...


I have not had to use the barklimiter but heard it works well and would if needed to. It is another plus!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I use Dogtra collars. Love the 1900s. 

To use vibrate as a recall command:

The dog must recall on command and be proofed.

Super quick tap on vibrate
1/2 second pause
Recall command
Reward

Repeat until dog begins to recall before command.

Slowly increase the duration on the vibrate.


----------

